
A new application for drones.. interesting - molinj
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/aerial-robots/walmart-delivery-drones
======
dang
Please don't editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN.

------
molinj
what do you guys think about this? is this a necessary application for drones?

